# Americans are offline, quick, what do you really think of Amerikkka?



## Catler (Nov 2, 2022)

Americans on tor not welcome.


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 2, 2022)

> Americans on tor not welcome.


----------



## Dr_pepper (Nov 2, 2022)

Don't talk shit about us. Bitch.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Nov 2, 2022)

Don't tell me what to do


----------



## Fougaro (Nov 2, 2022)

>uses foot fetish instead of the metric system
>uses Fahrenheit without the slightest hint of irony and feels proud being this autistic
>calls rugby "football" and football "soccer" and doesn't feel retarded because of it
>calls crisps "chips" and doesn't get bullied for it
>misspells words like colour and centre and feels proud being dyslexic
>LARPs as a nation instead of recognising itself as spergy colonials having a fuck-you-Mom-and-Dad-phase
>puts months before days like a downie kid trying to shove a square peg through a round hole



Ameroids are the blackest retard suitless gorilla Chocolate Americans to ever exist it's unreal.


----------



## AbduluCthuluZulu (Nov 2, 2022)

Americans are fat and I would not have sex with them.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 2, 2022)

Every English person I've ever talked to who visited America says the same thing. "It's amazing, they all think you're really witty and educated simply because you're English".

Of course, it's true. Mainly because the stupidest English never leave the place.


----------



## Boss Hawg (Nov 2, 2022)

Better watch what you say non-amerifag, we are always watching.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Nov 2, 2022)

At least we aren't Canada.


----------



## Hitman One (Nov 2, 2022)

20th century USA until around the time the CIA murdered JFK was based.

Current year muttmerica is the great satan and is to blame for all the ills of the world. 

Most Americans are OK but there is a satanic mixture of some incredibly evil rich people and some incredibly stupid cattle who do their bidding unquestionably.


----------



## lurk_moar (Nov 2, 2022)

I wish my ancestors stayed the fuck in Sweden and toughed it out instead of immigrating to the world's richest third-world shithole.


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Naes (Nov 2, 2022)

Bahahaha
A Canadian friend of one of my sons came to visit  (she comes every year now)
and SHE SAID

we were the friendlist, loudest, foul mouthed, laughed at everything, most GUN OWNING PEOPLE she ever met  hahaha

As an American that was actually born in another Country,   we have it better then most.  and  some of us are vile cretins


----------



## Colon capital V (Nov 2, 2022)

You niggas call this the greatest nation on earth and at the same time this is where wokeshit and progressives _really _prosperred to the point where insane eunuchs are able to knock off sites like here just because it hurts their feelings.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Nov 2, 2022)

Fougaro said:


> >uses foot fetish instead of the metric system


We're just honoring our victory over the crown


Fougaro said:


> >uses Fahrenheit without the slightest hint of irony and feels proud being this autistic


Hater logic


Fougaro said:


> >calls rugby "football" and football "soccer" and doesn't feel retarded because of it


We can now freely say soccer and can afford overpriced meat whilst the pound is crashing harder than sand niggers crashing into the twin towers


Fougaro said:


> >calls crisps "chips" and doesn't get bullied for it


Imagine not calling chips what they are and calling them crisps


Fougaro said:


> >misspells words like colour and centre and feels proud being dyslexic


Nigger It's called efficiency and logic, something the British never had until they left that island


Fougaro said:


> >LARPs as a nation instead of recognising itself as spergy colonials having a fuck-you-Mom-and-Dad-phase


Last time I check y'all colonized the fuck out of Ireland and tried to genocide them and accidentally created the most based paramilitary in the world


Fougaro said:


> >puts months before days like a downie kid trying to shove a square peg through a round hole


Fair point
​


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 2, 2022)

I'm on Clearnet; you, owned, my nigga.


----------



## Naoto (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Shamefur Dispray (Nov 2, 2022)

Even offline we are still better than you niggers. Thank god I sneed as a true American.


----------



## CyberGoyim (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Fag Albert (Nov 2, 2022)

Amerifats am i right guys?


----------



## Catler (Nov 2, 2022)

Americans on tor not welcome.


----------



## FrigginWeeb (Nov 2, 2022)

Well I'm not on Tor.

I'm on FREEDOM.


----------



## Naoto (Nov 2, 2022)

Average Amerifat intelligence




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## WelfareNiggerQueen (Nov 2, 2022)

Naoto said:


> Average Amerifat intelligence
> View attachment 3787192


He belongs to Mexico now.


----------



## Gunter Hatherer (Nov 2, 2022)

Amerimutt not on Tor checking in.

You underestimate Yankee ingenuity.


----------



## not william stenchever (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## drfuzzyballs (Nov 2, 2022)

I will continue to hoard guns.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 2, 2022)

It's weird how mutts will carry a gun on their hip every day even though they live in a quiet low-crime country town.


----------



## Aristides (Nov 2, 2022)

I genuinely believe they hate themselves too much and should tone it down a little. I wouldn't be here if it weren't for them. I just wish JFK hadn't sponsored so many bloody dictatorships south of the equator. Conversely, I wish they'd kept pushing the Spanish back and stolen all of South America from the Iberians during colonial times.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Nov 2, 2022)

Fougaro said:


> >uses foot fetish instead of the metric system
> >uses Fahrenheit without the slightest hint of irony and feels proud being this autistic
> >calls rugby "football" and football "soccer" and doesn't feel retarded because of it
> >calls crisps "chips" and doesn't get bullied for it
> ...


shh nobody tell the brit the Imperial system of measurement was designed in England and was forced on the American-English colonies before England suddenly decided to use Metric. It's funnier this way.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 2, 2022)

I think us Americans should sail back across the ocean and re-colonize Europe. It'll be like a thing where every time the establishment becomes too much of a problem a big group of American chads sail off to take someone else's land now that it's softened up a little.

Plus forcing European people onto reservations will be very satisfying I think.

PS: Non-americans should be beaten.


----------



## Grub (Nov 2, 2022)

The American federal government and pretty much all the federal departments are completely fucked and evil, regardless which party is in. Their constitution's pretty awesome though. Otherwise, it depends where you are. America's more like 50 small countries in a lot of ways. Things and people can be drastically different from one state to another, even neighboring states, sometimes especially neighboring states. Most Americans I've met have been decent.

One thing though, fucking signs in America, why the fuck are they so big? Like driving down the highway 200 miles away from the next town and off in the distance the golden arches appear, followed by a towering Burger king sign, then the arby's sign. Fucking 100 feet in the air and fucking gigantic. 

Also, then you get to the 'town' and find out there's no grocery store except the truck stop gas station or anything else except for those fast food places, a school, 10 or so churches and a bunch of houses and farms and nothing else for hundreds of miles in either direction.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Nov 2, 2022)

I've been to actual third-world countries and I've had to go to the US a lot on business and honestly the places you'd think are shitholes are usually a lot more pleasant.

I think they're conscious of this because for the last few years when you criticise America they'll without exception insist that you must be from somewhere they think is worse and hang their entire defence off of that. 

It's pretty sad and I think we'd be doing them a favour if we bulldozed their carcasses into the ocean and turned the whole continent into a nature reserve where man is forbidden to tread.


----------



## PeggieBigCock (Nov 2, 2022)

Dyn said:


> It's weird how mutts will carry a gun on their hip every day even though they live in a quiet low-crime country town.


The low crime has a lot to do with everyone carrying guns. An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## umami's milk (Nov 2, 2022)

sucks bollocks and thats church bruv


----------



## TokyoMeatballs (Nov 2, 2022)

When foreigners think of Americans, their thoughts range from admiration, to hate, to disgust, even pity.
Americans don't think about foreigners at all.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Nov 2, 2022)

TokyoMeatballs said:


> Americans don't think about foreigners at all.


lol okay


----------



## Polentic (Nov 2, 2022)

TokyoMeatballs said:


> Americans don't think about foreigners at all.


I think even you know this isn't true


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 3, 2022)

Dyn said:


> It's weird how mutts will carry a gun on their hip every day even though they live in a quiet low-crime country town.


It's how to keep it that way. Also i'm amerifat but I heard there was oil so gimmie.


----------



## Great President of McHell (Nov 3, 2022)

look like horse, smell like pig, eat too many hamburger


----------



## Zoobles (Nov 3, 2022)

Dyn said:


> It's weird how mutts will carry a gun on their hip every day even though they live in a quiet low-crime country town.


As @PeggieBigCock said, That is how the towns stay low-crime. There are places in America where you can't legally carry a gun on your hip, and they have all gone to shit


----------



## Catler (Nov 2, 2022)

Americans on tor not welcome.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Nov 3, 2022)

No fuckin stinky Your-a-peein gonna tell me what to do.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Nov 3, 2022)

lurk_moar said:


> I wish my ancestors stayed the fuck in Sweden and toughed it out instead of immigrating to the world's richest third-world shithole.


You'd be getting raped by refugees like all Swedish twinks


----------



## Breadbassket (Nov 3, 2022)

As an American on Tor who may not be welcomed but will assert themselves anyway, I say the USA is in a 2nd Gilded Age where instead of rail tycoons dominating everyone big tech magnates do because the glorified lobbying brothel that is our legislature does not bother to protect the rights the citizens of the country have.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Nov 3, 2022)

Breadbassket said:


> As an American on Tor who may not be welcomed but will assert themselves anyway, I say the USA is in a 2nd Gilded Age where instead of rail tycoons dominating everyone big tech magnates do because the glorified lobbying brothel that is our legislature does not bother to protect the rights the citizens of the country have.


And since the rest of the world made the dumbass mistake of adopting English as the lingua franca we have to deal with your slime being all over everything else just to keep your proles in line, so politely return to the void at your nearest convenience please


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Nov 3, 2022)

tor rules


----------



## eDove (Nov 3, 2022)

I actually just immigrated to the Netherlands via my VPN.


----------



## redcoloured (Nov 3, 2022)

American is pretty cool, except our glowniggers don't want us to find this site for some reason, maybe it has to do with a daughter of a glowie that rhymes with Smella Jenkem.


----------



## UtadaWasabi2 (Nov 3, 2022)

Send more gift please.


----------



## HorseGirlSupremacy (Nov 3, 2022)

I actually really like America and Americans irl, but I'm not gonna tell them that to their face.


----------



## 1488 others (Nov 3, 2022)

well, at least they're not bri'ish


----------



## Moths (Nov 3, 2022)

Americans are NIGGERS


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Nov 3, 2022)

At least in America you can't call the cops on someone for hurting your feelings on Twitter. I mean, you CAN call the cops for that, but they'll just laugh at you... the same is not true of England, even though it should be.


----------



## 1988 prick (Nov 3, 2022)

I love my freedom loving Americans
But I loathe them for letting Canada exist when they should've been part of the USA


----------



## Mr.Logistics (Nov 3, 2022)

Genuinely hate Americans in minecraft. It's easier off being their enemy than friend as atleast you can call out their bullshit without dancing around egg shells. 

I don't understand why they constantly think they're free. Especially when they're constantly being monitored, have bullshit laws (eg red flags) that strip them of their right, are so retarded that it overflows into other nations (trannies) and are so fragile that I'll probably be on a list for just stating the truth.


----------



## Becky McDonald (Nov 3, 2022)

Mr.Logistics said:


> Genuinely hate Americans in minecraft. It's easier off being their enemy than friend as atleast you can call out their bullshit without dancing around egg shells.
> 
> I don't understand why they constantly think they're free. Especially when they're constantly being monitored, have bullshit laws (eg red flags) that strip them of their right, are so retarded that it overflows into other nations (trannies) and are so fragile that I'll probably be on a list for just stating the truth.


It's something I like to call "The Barking Dog Paradox."

Americans have access to guns, yet rarely ever use them. They weren't used on 1/6, weren't used during the Summer of Love that had preceded it, weren't used to reduce CHAZ to swiss cheese, weren't used when Somalis turned Minneapolis into the rape capital of Middle America, haven't been used to assassinate the Potato-In-Chief nor the goblin in charge of Chicago, and whenever someone does use them, it's almost always a mentally-ill schizoid taking potshots at grocery shoppers. Once in a blue moon do you get a Rittenhouse. But they are sure to use guns as an argument every fucking time. They are all bark, even though they have the teeth to rip you to shreds.

Compare that to the Europeans, Australians, Canadians etc. who do have the balls to stand up against their government, but without guns, they are impotent and allow the jackboots to walk all over them. They are more than willing to bite, but are toothless. At best they can just nibble the new world order before they're kicked away.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Nov 3, 2022)

American beer is water.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 3, 2022)

PeggieBigCock said:


> The low crime has a lot to do with everyone carrying guns. An armed society is a polite society.


No that's bullshit, plenty of high-crime shitholes have guns everywhere. These towns are low-crime because they only have 500 people, everybody knows each other and they and still have their local factory running. There's no conceivable reason to think you need to open carry to hit up the KFC.


----------



## Rear Admiral Butthole (Nov 3, 2022)

America's not real. It's all a French conspiracy.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Nov 3, 2022)

Their society is deteriorating and every year they are loosing relevance and respect on the world stage.


----------



## Used Homunculi Salesman (Nov 3, 2022)

I want to insult the americans but as a leaf my country is basically a direct downgrade...


----------



## Catler (Nov 2, 2022)

Americans on tor not welcome.


----------



## Lord of the Large Pants (Nov 3, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> It's something I like to call "The Barking Dog Paradox."
> 
> Americans have access to guns, yet rarely ever use them. They weren't used on 1/6, weren't used during the Summer of Love that had preceded it, weren't used to reduce CHAZ to swiss cheese, weren't used when Somalis turned Minneapolis into the rape capital of Middle America, haven't been used to assassinate the Potato-In-Chief nor the goblin in charge of Chicago, and whenever someone does use them, it's almost always a mentally-ill schizoid taking potshots at grocery shoppers. Once in a blue moon do you get a Rittenhouse. But they are sure to use guns as an argument every fucking time. They are all bark, even though they have the teeth to rip you to shreds.
> 
> Compare that to the Europeans, Australians, Canadians etc. who do have the balls to stand up against their government, but without guns, they are impotent and allow the jackboots to walk all over them. They are more than willing to bite, but are toothless. At best they can just nibble the new world order before they're kicked away.


The problem with using guns for political change is that you can only do it ONCE. So if you do, you better be overthrowing the whole system.

(Not a suggestion glowies, just an observation.)


----------



## Divine right to rule (Nov 3, 2022)

Calling the american influence on world politics and culture the "great satan" is an understatement


----------



## Party Hat Wurmple (Nov 3, 2022)

Amerikkkunt has the worst niggers of any nation, their food is practically poison, their politics are gay and retarded, the only thing they've done right is guns and most people are too retarded to understand that, and the Amerikkkunt left is a cancer that needs to be prevented from spreading at all costs. Idk maybe send them to an island or something. Liberia 2.5


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Nov 3, 2022)

Becky McDonald said:


> It's something I like to call "The Barking Dog Paradox."
> 
> Americans have access to guns, yet rarely ever use them. They weren't used on 1/6, weren't used during the Summer of Love that had preceded it, weren't used to reduce CHAZ to swiss cheese, weren't used when Somalis turned Minneapolis into the rape capital of Middle America, haven't been used to assassinate the Potato-In-Chief nor the goblin in charge of Chicago, and whenever someone does use them, it's almost always a mentally-ill schizoid taking potshots at grocery shoppers. Once in a blue moon do you get a Rittenhouse. But they are sure to use guns as an argument every fucking time. They are all bark, even though they have the teeth to rip you to shreds.
> 
> Compare that to the Europeans, Australians, Canadians etc. who do have the balls to stand up against their government, but without guns, they are impotent and allow the jackboots to walk all over them. They are more than willing to bite, but are toothless. At best they can just nibble the new world order before they're kicked away.


The thing about Americans is they're an extremely patient people. There is no one who is more tolerant or pozzed then your average American. What makes them so dangerous is because they're so atomized they're prone to snapping. Other countries disarm the populace and always kept the plebs disarmed. For the Americans it was very much akin to giving the English version biduons guns and land and telling them have at it.

America is a paradoxical place you have a population both more civilized yet more religiously fervorous then most religious nations.

Remember America is huge so while the summer of love occurred for many Americans they didn't witness it. The disconnect with Americans are why you have vaccinated Americans call others selfish because they were put through mental tourture for months while some pozzed bugman/Karen didn't mind because they had a job that wasn't destroyed.


Divine right to rule said:


> Calling the american influence on world politics and culture the "great satan" is an understatement


Nah it's no more of a Satan then china or Russia. It gets the bad rap because you have seething autists and wheraboos who are mad that Europe isn't in the empire game anymore minus France. We're just in mass decadence atm any country that is the Pax will end up being the "great evil boogyman of the world".


----------



## Feline Supremacist (Nov 3, 2022)

Meanwhile everyone here is on a site run by an American insisting on exercising his First Amendment rights, rights that are unique and do not exist in most of the world, including the fabled "West".


----------



## GenericEdgelordSupreme (Nov 3, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> Meanwhile everyone here is on a site run by an American insisting on exercising his First Amendment rights, rights that are unique and do not exist in most of the world, including the fabled "West".


I don't want to live in a country where I can't call someone a niggerfaggot in public without criminal charges... and fuck trannies for trying to take that away from us all. I'd rather every single one of them 41% than a single restriction be placed on freedom of speech on their behalf. He.


----------



## Sundae (Nov 3, 2022)

> Americans on tor not welcome.


Fuck you I do what I want.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Nov 3, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> shh nobody tell the brit the Imperial system of measurement was designed in England and was forced on the American-English colonies before England suddenly decided to use Metric. It's funnier this way.



Kinda sorta nope, the Imperial Systems English and makes sense for things designed to be primerilly interacted with by humans and estimated without special tools, but America was one of the early adopters of the metric system they just ran both and let people decide what they wanted to use, hell Americas first Metric Bar gauge in 1m was numberd something like 2 or 3 and they defined all Imperial units with a Metric measurement long before we did in England (by about a century or so), most countries who move from Imperial to Metric tend to keep Imperial sizes they just round them to the closest metric division.


----------



## Giant Kozaky (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm happy that i'm from a country with public healthcare, definatly couldnt of afforded it


----------



## .iota. (Nov 5, 2022)

donald glover, aka childish gambino, was right.









						This Is America - YouTube Music
					

Provided to YouTube by Wolf+Rothstein/RCA Records This Is America · Childish Gambino This Is America ℗ 2018 mcDJ Recording, under license to RCA Records, ...




					music.youtube.com


----------



## Caesare (Nov 5, 2022)

CyberGoyim said:


> View attachment 3787140



Based Africa.


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (Nov 5, 2022)

amerifags LARP as being freedom lovers but love destabilizing countries because the government likes to use a different economic system or has ideas that are non western


----------



## Beak Thing (Nov 5, 2022)

CyberGoyim said:


> View attachment 3787140


Argentina. Israel.

Hmm.


----------



## Butterschmalz (Nov 5, 2022)

Politics aside. Americans are the most tolerant people in the world and the friendliest. Some call it fake friendliness but I enjoy it more than the bullshit drinking buddies in Europe that are gone once the hangover sets in.


----------

